# SV Apple Sausage with Kraut and Potatoes.



## xray (Jan 20, 2019)

I figured I’d bust out the SV for yesterday’s dinner as I was stuck inside because of the storm.

I decided to make sausage, sauerkraut and potatoes. I had all the ingredients on hand. One of the things I like to do during a big snowfall is purposely avoid going to the store to stock up, but instead create something entirely using what’s at the house.

So I threw the apple sausage directly from the freezer into the SV bath. I went with 155F degrees, total time was 1hr and 45 minutes.







While the sausage was taking a bath, I started the potatoes. The potatoes were cubed and then tossed with a little olive oil, dijon mustard, parsley, thyme, salt and pepper and onion powder.






After I threw the potatoes in the 375 oven, I started on the browned sauerkraut.

First, I sautéed one small onion in bacon grease until soft and golden. Then I added two 14oz. cans of drained Bavarian style sauerkraut. 

I fried the sauerkraut and added pats of butter along the way. I added more butter when the kraut started to appear dry. I probably used half a stick of butter. 

Once the kraut looked fried and started to brown in spots, I added a coffee cup amount of chicken broth. Cook for about five minutes and then add cornstarch mixed in with cold water to thicken. I probably used about 3Tbsp here.

After the kraut was finished, I transferred to a bowl and then browned the sausages in the same pan.

Finished Sauerkraut:






Apple sausage out of the SV and into the pan:






The sauerkraut took about 45 minutes, the same amount of time as the potatoes, so the dish came together at once.

Final pics:











Overall, A very tasty and comforting meal when you are stuck inside. One thing I noticed is the potatoes didn’t have any mustard flavor. I figured it would pair well with the sausage and sauerkraut...but still tasty!!

Thanks for looking and sorry that there’s no exact measurements. Kinda made it up as I went along.


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2019)

Joe that sounds great I brown kraut a little differently.LIKES
Richie


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks tasty!  I use a knife as a weight as well.  It's just under the diameter of my Crockpot so it stays centered on top of what it's holding down.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 20, 2019)

XR, Great meal to help you weather the storm !


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 20, 2019)

Mmm that looks yummy


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks really good . That knife idea is a good one .


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2019)

tropics said:


> Joe that sounds great I brown kraut a little differently.LIKES
> Richie



Richie, your brown kraut looks good. I’ll have to give the gravymaster a try.

Thank you for the like.


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2019)

dr k said:


> Looks tasty!  I use a knife as a weight as well.  It's just under the diameter of my Crockpot so it stays centered on top of what it's holding down.





crazymoon said:


> XR, Great meal to help you weather the storm !





pa42phigh said:


> Mmm that looks yummy



Thanks guys! It warmed the belly. I ate the leftovers after shoveling and chipping away at ice.


----------



## xray (Jan 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks really good . That knife idea is a good one .



Thank you and thanks for the like. My cambro container is taller and narrower, so my bag tends to float by the SV fan. I like using the clip with a piece of silverware because I don’t need to find something to place on top of the bag or vacuum seal metal inside the bag.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice looking meal xray. Tasty, warm and will fill the tummy on cold day.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2019)

Great looking meal. The apple sausage sounds very interesting. Diced apples mixed in or pie filling ?


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking meal xray. Tasty, warm and will fill the tummy on cold day.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris and thanks for the like.


----------



## xray (Jan 21, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Great looking meal. The apple sausage sounds very interesting. Diced apples mixed in or pie filling ?



Thank you! These have diced apples mixed in. They were fresh made at a local butcher. I bought a bunch during the summer and vacuum-sealed them. I wanted to use up some food we had during the storm and to make room for more goodies!


----------

